# Tundra pace edwards retracable tonneau cover for sale



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a pace edwards full metal jacket tonneau cover for sale that is only one year old. it came off an 08 double cab tundra, will fit any model tundra that is the new body style. i believe 07 and newer. looking to get 900 this cover was 1400 new. truck was traded in, i actually bought this cover for my new truck i loved it so much. comes with all the hardware needed to mount and the two keys to lock it. here is a link.
http://www.pace-edwards.com/fullmetal_jr.html


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

price drop to 800 need to sell it.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

any takers


----------



## rubberduck (Nov 26, 2010)

Will it leak hydraulic fluid if I buy it??


----------

